

Julia Collins is Jeopardy's Winningest Female - nmorell
https://alum.mit.edu/pages/sliceofmit/2014/05/19/mit-alumna-breaks-jeopardy-records/

======
ozh
Typical article that makes me shake my head thinking "why on earth is this
paper highlighting _female vs male_ ".

~~~
Omniusaspirer
I presume because it's an MIT alumna and without separating male/female it
doesn't sound as impressive. She's won 10 games thus far, compared to Ken
Jennings who won 74 straight. It's all about the presentation in most
articles.

~~~
leeoniya
Ken Jennings is a major outlier though, even among men [1].

[1] [http://www.miamiherald.com/2014/05/17/4121297/julia-
collins-...](http://www.miamiherald.com/2014/05/17/4121297/julia-collins-
continues-her-jeopardy.html)

~~~
Omniusaspirer
Oh, believe me I'm in no way trying to detract from her success. She'd
undoubtedly run laps around me and probably everyone I've ever personally
known. I only meant to provide a possible rational for the question asked.

